# Rahmenkauf, meta AM vs. meta SX Rahmengröße?



## thafred (28. August 2013)

Hallo leute,

Bin am überlegen mir ein Meta SX oder AM zuzulegen (nur den Rahmen bzw. VIP set) und hab ein paar fragen!

Ich bin 1,83m groß und sollte laut Commencal einen large Rahmen fahren.

Jetzt hab ich die Geometrien verglichen und mir ist aufgefallen das der Meta AM in medium und SX in Large fast ident sind (Oberrohr ist 10mm kürzer beim AM in Medium, dafür ist das Sitzrohr nur 44cm hoch was ich sympatischer finde als die 49cm vom SX in Large!)

Was sagt Ihr? Aufgebaut wird der Rahmen als Gravity Enduro (Lyrik Solo Air 160mm, Zee schaltgruppe 1x10, Saint Bremsen und Reverb).. Kann ich bedenkenlos einen Meta AM in Medium kaufen (gibts gerade lokal zu einem guten preis) oder soll ich mir den SX Rahmen in Large holen? hab ich irgendwas übersehen beim Vergleichen der zwei Geometriedaten?

Nochwas: ich hab einen low Volume Fox Float RP2 Dämpfer zuhause(tunes weis ich gerade nciht auswendig), kann ich den im Meta Rahmen (SX oder AM) verwenden oder soll ich besser ein VIP set mit originaldämpfer kaufen weil der besser harmoniert?
hat schon mal jemand einen Rahmen ohne dämpfer bei Commencal gekauft, sind die Dämpferhülsen/buchsen dabei?

vielen Dank
Fred

P.S. mein aktuelles bike mit den Parts und Geometriedaten ist hier zu sehen falls es eine hilfe ist: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=99496&page=2


----------



## Arne (30. August 2013)

hi ich habe vor das Bike so ähnlich aufzubauen wie du und bin auch circa 1,83 groß. Ich habe mich jetzt für ein Meta Am in M entschieden.
In dem Testbericht gehts auch ein wenig um M und L jedoch nur beim Sx falls dir das hilft: http://www.ridingstyle.de/?p=1724


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (30. September 2013)

1,84m groß / SL86 >> Meta AM in L mit 50er Vorbau


----------



## nullstein (30. September 2013)

184cm mit 86cm SL: Meta AM in M mit 40er Vorbau


----------



## thafred (30. September 2013)

Hi leute, Danke für die Antworten!

ich hab jetzt seit 1 Woche einen wunderschönen 2012er Meta AM Rahmen in M zuhause stehen und kann ihn nicht aufbauen weil ich noch auf ein paar Teile warten muss  ...fühlt sich schon wie eine verdammt laange Woche an. Als 5 jähriger auf Weihnachten warten war nicht viel härter!

Hab den Rahmen schon an meinem Kona Cowan 2008 dirtjumper in M gehalten und der ist von der Geo offenbar sehr sehr ähnlich, denke es sollte mir gut passen. 

In ein paar Tagen weis ich hoffentlich mehr und Berichte dann auch


----------



## Xah88 (30. September 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> 184cm mit 86cm SL: Meta AM in M mit 40er Vorbau



Ich weiß ja: "eng ist gut und so..."aber -> ist dir M da nicht ein wenig eng ?

(1,89m SL 85 und L)


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (30. September 2013)

Xah88 hat recht - L wär glaub ich besser!


----------



## nullstein (30. September 2013)

Nee nee.M ist super.Aber danke für die Sorge 
Das 2013er ist zudem länger als das 2012.


----------



## thafred (1. Oktober 2013)

Länger? Sind doch mit 595 gleich lang..
Man findet im netz die Geo Daten vom vorserienmodell, das 583 oberrohr ist in der Serie verlängert worden! (Sieht man auch in den Bildern)


----------



## thafred (4. Oktober 2013)

Hab mein Meta AM jetzt fertig. naja fast zumindest da die Bremsleitung meiner Hinterradbremse nicht lang genug für die Innenverlegung ist 
neue Saint leitung ist bestellt und griffe kommen noch aber sonst ist es mal fahrbereit. .. chainguide kommt auch eine andere drauf, war mit der MRP G2 immer sehr happy.

Also nach der ersten testrunde bin ich schon froh mir nicht das L genommen zu haben weil mir das bike schon in M eher groß vorkommt....vor allem Reach ist sehr lang im vergleichn zu allem was ich sonst gefahren bin! Ansonsten kann ich vielleicht nach dem Wochenende mehr berichten wenn es das erste Gelände sieht 

Hier mal die Eckdaten:
Rahmen: Commencal Meta AM 2012 blau
Gabel: RS Lyrik SoloAir 160 floodgate mod
Dämpfer: Fox RP2 LV - tunes m/l .. mal schauen ob das geht..
Bremsen: Shimano Saint 2011
Kurbel: Shimano Zee 170mm / 34T
Pedale: Spank Spike
Schaltwerk: Shimano Zee FR
Kasette+Kette: Shimano XT 11-36
Lenker: Spank Spoon 740mm
Vorbau: Spank Spoon 40mm
Laufräder: Hope Pro 2 Evo auf Spank OOZY
Sattelstütze: RS Reverb 420
Sattel: Cannondale
Gewicht: 15,0kg mit Pedale


----------



## nullstein (4. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Ding!
Mein AM ist auch fertig.Leider noch keine Bilder.
Auch ich bin mit M sehr glücklich.L wäre mir definitiv zu lang und hoch (Sitzrohr) gewesen.
Gesamtgewicht liegt bei 13,5kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thafred (4. Oktober 2013)

Wow! 13,5kg? Was hast du denn verbaut das des so leicht ist?? Finde meine Komponenten schon grenzwertig leicht und reifen brauch ich auch mal gescheite 
Stimmt mit dem sitzrohr! Hab die reverb zwar ein paar cm draußen aber ich hab gerne Luft nach unten.


----------



## nullstein (4. Oktober 2013)

Exakt sind es 13,52kg.
Hier mal die Partlist (Bilder folgen am WE):
Rahmen: Meta AM 2013 Gr.M
Dämpfer: Float CTD
Gabel: RS Pike Solo Air RCT3 150mm
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 40 
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce2 40mm
Lenker: Race Face Sixc 785mm
Griffe: ODI Rogue
Bremse: SLX BR-M 666
Scheiben: SM-RT 76 180mm vorn und hinten
Stütze: Thomson Elite 410mm
Klemme: Specialized (mein Würger passt nicht trotz 34,9mm)
Sattel: Speedneedle
Kurbel: FC-M 980
Innenlager: BB91-41A gekürzt
Pedale: Point One Podium
Kettenblatt: Race Face wide/narrow 32T
Kette: KMC X10-SL
Kassette: XT 11-36
Schaltwerk: RD-M 985 SS
LRS: Hope Pro2 Evo Supra 30 Laser/D-Light
Schläuche: Michelin Latex
Reifen: VR Highroller 2 3C Terra ; HR Baron 2.3


----------



## thafred (5. Oktober 2013)

Uuhh sehr feine Parts-List ! Freu mich auf die Fotos  
ist Dein Rahmen gelb oder neongelb? Bist Du mit der Pike zufrieden?


----------

